# Info on a move to Leipzig



## diarmuid957

Hi:

I'm contemplating moving to Leipzig to do an MBA. However, as yet I have mixed feelings about the town itself and am seeking honest comments, suggestions and advice. 

In short, I'm trying to determine whether Leipzig will work for our family. We're all really excited about moving to Europe, especially Germany. However, as I'm trying to decide between Leipzig and a few other regions, more background information is needed!  

I'm facing a few questions, so please jump in. Why is Leipzig called "Little Paris?" Should I expect to find a furnished place or plan to bring furniture? Can anyone rate their overall experience?

How does Leipzig compare culturally to other cities/regions in Germany? From my own calculations, Leipzig seems pretty far from Berlin, even by train. 

The economic info I found about Leipzig puts the unemployment figures between 11 and 20 percent. What's the current business climate like? Does it rely heavily on tourists?

How about the cultural scene? I've read a lot about Leipzig's musical history, etc (which sounds interesting--especially since my youngest studies piano.) We've lived in Tampa and D.C. and are looking for an atmosphere that has the about the same level of activity. I really would like to be accessible to cultural activities, at least, so any ideas about areas of Leipzig that are close to these sorts of things would be great.

My two sons play hockey and lacrosse and I was also hoping they would be able to continue doing so, as this is something they enjoy. Does anyone know about the availability of youth sports in Leipzig? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Leseli

Hey,

I was born in Leipzig (now living in San Francisco) and while I mostly grew up in other regions of Germany, I'm always impressed of Leipzig, when I return.

Goethe called it Klein-Paris for its Flair I guess and you will find a vibrant cultural scene, beyond Music as well. (painting, museums, histroy, etc.) don't worry about that.
The NYT selected as for that reason as one (No 10) of the 31 places to go in 2010.
wwwDOTnytimesDOTcom/2010/01/10/travel/10places.html?_r=1 (I cannot post links...)

I especially like the alternative city quarters - vibrant cultural scene. You will like it. ("the Berlin of 10 years ago" NYT)
I don't know if there's a cricket club, but Germany is a "club land" and generally in every city there's a club for everything.

Berlin by the way is pretty close. With the bullet trains I think 1.5 hours only.

It's a beautiful city (never heard anything else) with beautiful buildings,and impressively low rents 

Have fun there!


----------



## diarmuid957

Leseli said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was born in Leipzig (now living in San Francisco) and while I mostly grew up in other regions of Germany, I'm always impressed of Leipzig, when I return.
> 
> Goethe called it Klein-Paris for its Flair I guess and you will find a vibrant cultural scene, beyond Music as well. (painting, museums, histroy, etc.) don't worry about that.
> The NYT selected as for that reason as one (No 10) of the 31 places to go in 2010.
> wwwDOTnytimesDOTcom/2010/01/10/travel/10places.html?_r=1 (I cannot post links...)
> 
> I especially like the alternative city quarters - vibrant cultural scene. You will like it. ("the Berlin of 10 years ago" NYT)
> I don't know if there's a cricket club, but Germany is a "club land" and generally in every city there's a club for everything.
> 
> Berlin by the way is pretty close. With the bullet trains I think 1.5 hours only.
> 
> It's a beautiful city (never heard anything else) with beautiful buildings,and impressively low rents
> 
> Have fun there!


Hi Leseli:

Thanks for your reply. 

Do you know about the university there? (My son is planning to do the IPSP while I'm on the MBA course, perhaps beyond.) I've read it has a really rich history (Merkel's alma mater) but can't find much press about job prospects, really. Just wondered if you were familiar with Uni Leipzig's reputation.  

I found that Dresden has a good youth hockey program. D'you think it'd be realistic to commute from Leipzig to Dresden about 4-5 times a week?

Also, is it pretty easy to get from Leipzig to other areas of Germany for travel purposes (ie, Munich, Dusseldorf, etc?=)? We're hoping to do as much sightseeing as possible.

Again, thanks for taking the time to answer! 

-Shari


----------



## jebadad

Hi, it has been about 7 years that I haven't been in Leipzig, so I cannot really comment on how it is today. But travel to other cities in Germany is not a problem.Leipzig has an airport as well as connection to the fast-train-network and the Autobahn is also there (it might be quite busy though and there are still many construction sites which might cause traffic jams (especially on Fridays when many weekend-commuters to the west are on the road).


----------



## James3214

I would jump at the chance to live, study or work in Leipzig. I have been there twice and think it is a fantastic place. Culturally, sport and the Architecture is just superb...and from what I remember it is a lot cheaper to live there than most cities in Germany. The infrastructure is constantly being improved and it is easy to get everywhere by train in Germany. It is increasingly becoming an expat work destination and the 'messe' (Exhibition halls) is becoming a real competitor to other cities (eg Frankfurt, Köln). I found the people also quite friendly. Fantastic place..go for it..before it becomes too popular..like Berlin!

Edit: for your Cricket and Hockey interests, I am sure you will find some expat clubs that do Cricket..just head down an English or Irish pub in the city and ask. Hockey is quite popular in German and the East Germans were always keen on sport and have a good tradition in training and facilities, I am sure you will find whatever your looking for there.


----------

